# 2003 Spring Light Goose Hunting Regulations



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The 2003 Spring Light Goose Hunting Regulations are in...no surprises, but useful for anyone looking for information on hunting North Dakota in the spring.

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/licenses/spr ... -goos.html


----------



## mike c (Feb 15, 2003)

what is the license cost this year?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The same as it has always been for the CO, $50.


----------

